# cellspacing



## RDK (5. Februar 2002)

Hi!


wie kann ich die attribute  cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0"
 aus dem table-tag in CSS umsetzen?



Danke!!!


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2002)

Keine Ahnung aber guck doch mal in die Befehlsreferenzen von 

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/ 

da könnte es eventuell stehen ..... tschuldgie für die schwache Hilfe, aber da noch keiner was gesagt hat dachte ich mir besser als nischts *fg*


----------



## braindad (5. Februar 2002)

geht einfach, und zwar so:

td {
padding-right: 0pt;
padding-left: 0pt;
border-spacing:0pt;
}


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2002)

@Braindad kewles Logo ... wie hast du das mit diesem Strahl Effekt gemacht ? .... passt hier nicht rein aber egal, würd mich einfach mal interessieren


----------



## braindad (5. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *@Braindad kewles Logo ... wie hast du das mit diesem Strahl Effekt gemacht ? .... passt hier nicht rein aber egal, würd mich einfach mal interessieren  *



yoo, danke.

die strahlen hab ich mir durh dieses tut angelernt: >>clickme<<

viel spaß damit!


----------



## RDK (5. Februar 2002)

hi!

ich habs mal probiert und es liefert nicht ganze das selbe ergebnis wie cellspacing="0" und cellpadding="0" keine ahnung warum aber meine grafiken sind alle ein pixel nach rechts und einen nach unten verschoben


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2002)

@braindad .... das ist ja wohl voll die geil designte site ... find ich auch besser als der bauer oder kmx oder wie das heisst. 
Wie machen die sowas ... die Gesichter und so ... mit welchem Prgramm oder zeichenen die die selber hand und scanen das dann ein, wo sie es digitalisieren können ? 
- ich weiß blöde Fragen aber das Design hat mich umgehauen *fg* ich will auch so welche Gesichter machen können ? - nur wie ?

.... ach jetzt mal was hier zu css wie haben die das bei shadowness mit dem email form tag gemacht dass da so ein Rahmen rum ist?
kann man das mit CSS einstellen oder ist das einfach ein größenangepasster td-background ? 



Dangge


----------



## Dunsti (5. Februar 2002)

bitte bleibt doch OnTopic 

sowas kann man per PM besprechen, oder macht im Grafikbereich nen Thread auf dafür.

@RDK: sorry, bin da auch überfragt, aber warum willst Du es überhaupt nach CSS auslagern? Man kann doch CELLPADDING und CELLSPACING im Table-Tag verwenden, und trotzdem andere Sachen per CSS einsetzen. 


Dunsti

@Vin5ent: das EingabeFeld ist eine Grafik (als Tabellenhintergrund) und darauf ein transparentes Eingabefeld: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Button ist auch eine Grafik:


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2002)

@Dunsti tschuldigung, aber ich hab ne schlechte Disziplin und vergess es manchmal und dann aber auch von Zeit zu Zeit bewusst. Weil ich es in manchen Fällen wie Papierverschwendung empfinde, alte Angewohnheit... kannst dich bei meinen Eltern bedanken *fg*

Aber nochmal Tschuldigung ich Falle bei dir ja nur noch negativ auf und das ist mir unangenehm. Ich bin kein Rabauke oder bewusster Nerver ... manchmal lauf ich halr nur in Fettnäpfchen  

Sr


----------



## CrazyChickin (26. Februar 2002)

*Same problem*

Ich habe das gleiche Prob - nur der IE erkennt die topmargin & leftmargin-Setzung... Und ich weiss das es den Tag in Css gibt, weiss aber net, wie er geht... 

Wäre echt lieb, wenn dat ma einer wissen wuerde, daran verzweifle ich schon die janze zeit...

Greetz, CrazyChick


----------



## vinc5nt (26. Februar 2002)

in CSS lautet der Befehl soweit ich weiß 

margin: 0 0;

und das in die BODY {}  Klammer eintragen  aber welche 0 für oben und für rechts steht weiß ich nicht 



Mfg  vinc5nt


----------

